# Can one become a police officer in another country?



## MisterPerfect

If one goes through the trouble of becoming a citizen in another country, can they than become an officer in that country? I absolutely despise my state otherwise I would just apply here but this place is awful. I want to move to another area with trees and jobs and right now I reside in the desert. I kind of want to move elsewhere but I still kind of want to be a police officer but since the wait takes 6 to 12 months I need to make sure I have something to do in the mean time. If one moved from another country could they still apply to be an officer? My idea was to move to either Whashington or else to Canada or perhaps Alaska.


----------



## VinnieBob

it would depend on the country


----------



## JayDubs

In the United States, you can be a police officer even if you weren't born here. You just need to be a US citizen. And for most states, you need to live there and have a valid driver's license from that state by the date of hire, though you can apply without living in that state. Still, departments might be wary of someone who just moved into the United States. You would be less familiar with the culture, and it would be harder to do your background investigation (they like to talk to people you've known). 

I'd keep in mind though, that you might object to parts of the hiring process based on your previous threads. A big part of it is psychological evaluation to make sure you're a good fit for the job. And if the psychologist doesn't approve you, you're gone. They'll also ask about your previous experience, how you deal with coworkers and bosses, and ask for references from your previous supervisors. 

As for something to do in the 6 to 12 months, you can self-sponsor into a police academy in many states. Of course that's expensive, since it costs tuition and takes away time you could be working. But it makes you a more competitive candidate. 

If you haven't already been through an academy and want to be competitive, you'll probably want either a bachelor's or associate's degree or military experience. They'll want to see a decent GPA. 

And obviously, figure out the physical fitness requirements for the state where you would want to move.


----------



## PowerShell

I know one of our sergeants was born in Canada and basically went to school in the US and decided to stay in the US because getting a law enforcement job in the US was easier than Canada. Basically in the US, it probably isn't too bad. I don't know about other countries like Canada, especially if a Canadian says it's easier to get a job in the US than Canada (I think he was targeting the RCMP but not sure if he wanted to join other departments).


----------



## MisterPerfect

PowerShell said:


> I know one of our sergeants was born in Canada and basically went to school in the US and decided to stay in the US because getting a law enforcement job in the US was easier than Canada. Basically in the US, it probably isn't too bad. I don't know about other countries like Canada, especially if a Canadian says it's easier to get a job in the US than Canada (I think he was targeting the RCMP but not sure if he wanted to join other departments).


Well I know its easy for US but the US also considers anyone MARRIED to an American, is automatically American. I already an American though.


----------



## PowerShell

MisterPerfect said:


> Well I know its easy for US but the US also considers anyone MARRIED to an American, is automatically American. I already an American though.


No they don't. They're given preferential treatment in terms of obtaining residency and citizenship but the mere fact that non-US citizens become US citizens automatically because of marriage to a US citizen is false.


----------

